# In Excel zwei Jahrszahlen trennen



## suntrop (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in Excel eine Spalte in der zwei Jahreszahlen (2007-2008, 1999-2002 etc) in jeder Reihe steht.
Ich brauche jedoch beide Jahreszahlen in eigenen Spalten, sodass Beispielsweise das erste Jahr in Spalte A und die zweite in Spalte B steht.

Ich kenn mich mit Excel viel zu wenig aus (habe nichtmal rausfinden können, wie ich bei Suchen und Ersetzen RegEx nutzen kann) und weiß gar nicht wie ich das machen kann.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Besten Dank und Grüße
suntrop


----------



## Drogist (15. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

in C1 steht beispielsweise 1997 -2005. Dann schreibst du in A1:

```
=LINKS(C1;SUCHEN("-";C1)-1)*1
```
und in B1

```
=RECHTS(C1;LÄNGE(C1)-SUCHEN("-";C1))*1
```
dann hast du das passende Ergebnis. Die Formeln kannst du dann so weit wie erforderlich nach unten kopieren.


----------



## Thomas Ramel (16. Dezember 2009)

Grüezi Suntrop

Du kannst die Daten auch über 'Text in Spalten' aufteilen:


```
- Spalte markieren
- Menü: 'Daten'
- Text in Spalten
- [x] Getrennt
- [Weiter >]
- Trennzeichen: 
      [x] Leerzeichen
      [x] Anderen: '-' (den Bindestrich)
- [Fertig stellen]
```


Nun sollten deine Daten sauber verteilt in zwei Spalten stehen.
Wenn Du sillst kannst Du im Assistenten noch einen Schritt [Weiter >] gehen und unter 'Zielbereich' eine Zelle festlegen bei der die Ausgabe der Werte erfolgen soll.


----------



## suntrop (16. Dezember 2009)

Habt beide vielen Dank. Hat wunderbar funktioniert. Das ging ja viel leichter als ich angenommen hatte. Excel hat halt seine Tricks 

Grüße
suntrop


----------

